
Benchmark is blocking attempts to sell Uber shares to other investors – sources - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/14/benchmark-blocking-uber-sales.html
======
malandrew
Can anyone with a legal background explain whether or not this constitutes a
breach of fiduciary duty?

Related: PennState Law Review "A Brief Introduction to the Fiduciary Duties of
Directors Under Delaware Law"
[http://www.pennstatelawreview.org/116/3/116%20Penn%20St.%20L...](http://www.pennstatelawreview.org/116/3/116%20Penn%20St.%20L.%20Rev.%20837.pdf)

~~~
valuearb
There is no fiduciary duty to allow other shareholders to sell shares. There
can be a fiduciary duty to stop it, if it damages the company value. For
example, I imagine any sold shares will lower Uber's stated valuation by more
than half.

